# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >   nice article on the pluses of visiting before the mobs arrive...starts on Page 38
 > 
 > http://www.scribd.com/doc/27581130/Yankee-M ag

## MIke R

nice article on the pluses of visiting before the mobs arrive...starts on Page 38

http://www.scribd.com/doc/27581130/Yankee-Mag

----------


## andynap

We may do Nantucket this year- it's been a while so time to go back.

----------


## MIke R

not a bad idea.....especially the week you usually do it....

----------


## MIke R

still think you should put Burlington Vermont on your radar for a future trip...you will have no regrets...Lake Champlain....great dining...great weather...great shopping..terrific B & B's

----------


## andynap

It still is- I do not forget.

----------


## MIke R

you taking the car over???..if not there is now a high speed ferry which goes over

----------


## andynap

I would be driving- I actually like the ferry- very relaxing

----------


## MIke R

gotcha...well as it gets closer I will update you on restaurants..I'm usually over there a few times in the course of the season

----------


## andynap

Merci

----------

